# It's HERE!



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Took delivery today!

I never really paid attention to how inattentive other drivers are until I was driving home from the dealership with 11 miles on the odometer in traffic that moved from 40 mph to 10 mph to 60 mph to 20 mph. I was sure that the idiot(s) in my rearview mirror on the cell phone were going to rearend me. Kinda nerve wracking. I did the only thing that a sane M3 owner could do, I hopped off the beltway onto the back roads, and took the long twisty way home. 

I love this car. I think I should have the 1200 mile break-in done by, oh, tomorrow afternoon.

Excuse the picture quality, tried to grab a few before the sun went down.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Dude, we need to meet sometime. I am between Aberdeen and Churchville. 

I thnk that is the thing that bothers me the most while driving the car. Everytime I come to a stop, I look in the rear view wondering if the person behind me is going to nail me or not. So far so good. 

But it is nerve wracking. I have found that the DRLs do help on the Interstate. But something about the car does intimadate people, and most people get out of the way.


----------



## LandShark (Nov 14, 2003)

congrats man!!! now let the fun begins.....uh....wait till after 1200 miles 

I'm in MD too, look forward to meet you guys!!!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

congrats on the M3 :thumbup: 


looks great


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> Took delivery today!


Congratulations ! Very nice. I like the color. How did you order the red interior ?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Dude, we need to meet sometime. I am between Aberdeen and Churchville.


Cool! I'm just off 95 on 155. We're probably just a few miles apart. Amazing, I haven't seen any E46 M3's in Harford County ('cept occasionally on 95), and there's one that lives this close. Love to hook up sometime....

Alex


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:hi:

Nice ride!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

So Pinecone....when is that garage warming party  



:angel:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Cool! I'm just off 95 on 155. We're probably just a few miles apart. Amazing, I haven't seen any E46 M3's in Harford County ('cept occasionally on 95), and there's one that lives this close. Love to hook up sometime....
> 
> Alex


So you on the HdG side? WHich development.?

BTW if you say a Topaz Blue one on I-95 that was probably me.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> So Pinecone....when is that garage warming party
> 
> :angel:


It's coming. The next major project is plumbing the air lines, and I may need some help with that.

Everything else is pretty much done. Got to run a network cable out there for a computer. But that should be pretty easy.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> It's coming. The next major project is plumbing the air lines, and I may need some help with that.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much done. Got to run a network cable out there for a computer. But that should be pretty easy.


Give me a shout anytime.....

Don't forget the coax for Cable TV :angel:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Nice M3, The Imola Interior looks hot!


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Lori said:


> Nice M3, The Imola Interior looks hot!


I second that. Congrats!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> So you on the HdG side? WHich development.?
> 
> BTW if you say a Topaz Blue one on I-95 that was probably me.


In Grace Harbour.....

Look forward to meeting all you Marylanders one day!

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> Give me a shout anytime.....
> 
> Don't forget the coax for Cable TV :angel:


Oh, yeah, that too. 

And I actually have two old TVs for the garage. One 20" that will go on the outside of the office, and a little 13" for inside. 

Got to have Speed available in the garage.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> In Grace Harbour.....
> 
> Look forward to meeting all you Marylanders one day!
> 
> Alex


Cool, we will.

Heck, get enough people up our way, we can see about using Ripken Stadium parking lot for an Autocross.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Heck, get enough people up our way, we can see about using Ripken Stadium parking lot for an Autocross.


I hear that is a very nice lot. The guys over on Bimmerforums have already been beating FT with this idea....problem seems to be that Kevin lives too far away to set it up and I don't think they trust anyone else will be able to do it right...and honestly that is a bit of a stretch for the VA crowd; not that Manassas is convenient for us.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> I hear that is a very nice lot. The guys over on Bimmerforums have already been beating FT with this idea....problem seems to be that Kevin lives too far away to set it up and I don't think they trust anyone else will be able to do it right...and honestly that is a bit of a stretch for the VA crowd; not that Manassas is convenient for us.


BIG lot.

Yeah, all the DC guys don't want to drive up, but expect us to drive down all the time. 

I figure one event per year up this way would be good.

Heck, Bel Air is even getting a BMW dealer.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Heck, Bel Air is even getting a BMW dealer.


Yeah, but it is owned by the same people as BMW of Towson 

:angel:

On the plus side, I have seen a drawing of the building and it is rather impressive.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bren said:


> Yeah, but it is owned by the same people as BMW of Towson
> 
> :angel:
> 
> On the plus side, I have seen a drawing of the building and it is rather impressive.


Service would sure be more convenient for me, right now I have about a 55 mile run to Russel. Anyone know when they plan on opening?

Also, I hear that the Porsche club runs pretty regularly at Ripken Stadium....

Alex


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I believe construction is just beginning now...I think they are hoping to be open in the fall.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> Yeah, but it is owned by the same people as BMW of Towson
> 
> :angel:
> 
> On the plus side, I have seen a drawing of the building and it is rather impressive.


Yeah, that is not the best thing. I have been driving the extra distance to take my car to Russel. But at least I can pick up parts closer.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Service would sure be more convenient for me, right now I have about a 55 mile run to Russel. Anyone know when they plan on opening?
> 
> Also, I hear that the Porsche club runs pretty regularly at Ripken Stadium....
> 
> Alex


Trust me, drive to Russel. I don't think I have taken either car to Towson where it was actually done when they said it was done. I have had to take it back several times or come to pick it up and leave it since they haven't done what they were supposed to do. Just not worth the hassles.

They will hassle you over everything thing that they can. They act like warranty repairs come out of their own pocket.

Russel SAs are much more knowledgeable and MUCH easier to get along with.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Congrats on a beautiful car. I love that red interior.


Enjoy it in good health!


----------

